# Help with Signblazer



## deb1066 (May 3, 2007)

I have corel x4 with the rmacro, signblazer and a Us Cutter MH721. I am cutting rhinestone templates and I cannot get a circle to cut without the hanging tab. I have read on the forums about a function called overcut. I cannot find this anywhere on Signblazer. I am using a 60 blade with an offset of 35. My circles are sometimes round and sometimes oval. Very rare that what I have cut has weeded properly because of the tab. If anyone has suggestions I would greatly appreciate any help! When using sticky flock what would anyone suggest the downforce to be? I am using 210 and my blade is picking up circles. I am a newbie and have learned alot from all of you here on the forums. Thank You!


----------

